# Topics > Test of artificial intelligence and robots >  Winograd Schema Challenge,  Hector Levesque test (alternative to the Turing Test)

## Airicist

Inventor - Hector Levesque 

Nuance Communications

Charles Ortiz

"The Winograd Schema Challenge: Participate in Nuance Communications’ annual competition to successfully pass an alternative to the Turing Test"

Winograd Schema Challenge on Wikipedia

Designed to be an improvement on the Turing test, it is a multiple-choice test that employs questions of a very specific structure: they are instances of what are called Winograd Schemas, named after Terry Winograd, a professor of computer science at Stanford University.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Why Can’t My Computer Understand Me?"

by Gary Marcus
August 14, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Article "Can Winograd Schemas Replace Turing Test for Defining Human-Level AI?"

by Evan Ackerman
July 29, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Voight Kampf Test 

Uploaded on Jan 27, 2011




> Is this testing whether I'm a replicant or a lesbian Mr. Deckard? (Scene from Blade Runner. Directed by Ridley Scott, 1982).

----------


## Airicist

Article "Tougher Turing Test Exposes Chatbots’ Stupidity"
We have a long way to go if we want virtual assistants to understand us.

by Will Knight
July 14, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "Winograd Schema Challenge Results: AI Common Sense Still a Problem, For Now"

by Evan Ackerman
July 28, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "No Winners In First Winograd Schema Contest"

by Sue Gee	  
August 3, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "AI’s Language Problem"
Machines that truly understand language would be incredibly useful. But we don’t know how to build them.

by Will Knight
August 9, 2016

----------

